# [Risolto] aggiornare a gcc-4.4?

## johnnystuff

Forse non sarà la novità del giorno ma io me ne sono accorto solo ora che ho syncato, un emerge -pvuDN world mi dava tra i paccheddi in update anche gcc. Io sono su amd64 e avevo gcc-4.3.4, cosa mi consigliate di fare, aggiorno serenamente o ci sono delle cose da spaere su gcc-4.4.3-r2 che mi volete dire? ^^

Ho letto molto distrattamente che ci sono dei problemi non meglio precisati con java. Fuffa o verità?

Inoltre due domandine correlate:

- come si esclude un pacchetto dall'essere emerso col "world"? (si lo so sulla guida del portage ci sarà ma fino a stasera non avrò tempo di spulciarla)

- che use flag mi consigliate di abilitare per gcc? Per esempio tra quelle attualmente in blu ci sono: "gcj, n32, n64, objc, objc++, objc-gc" che dite è il caso di abilitarne almeno qualcuna? Globalmente o in package.use? 

GrassieLast edited by johnnystuff on Thu Jun 03, 2010 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devilheart

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> Forse non sarà la novità del giorno ma io me ne sono accorto solo ora che ho syncato, un emerge -pvuDN world mi dava tra i paccheddi in update anche gcc. Io sono su amd64 e avevo gcc-4.3.4, cosa mi consigliate di fare, aggiorno serenamente o ci sono delle cose da spaere su gcc-4.4.3-r2 che mi volete dire? ^^

 se l'hanno marcato stabile un motivo ci sarà   :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ho letto molto distrattamente che ci sono dei problemi non meglio precisati con java. Fuffa o verità?

 java dipende da gcc? forse solo se usi il compilatore java di gcc

 *Quote:*   

> - come si esclude un pacchetto dall'essere emerso col "world"? (si lo so sulla guida del portage ci sarà ma fino a stasera non avrò tempo di spulciarla)

 mascheralo

 *Quote:*   

> - che use flag mi consigliate di abilitare per gcc? Per esempio tra quelle attualmente in blu ci sono: "gcj, n32, n64, objc, objc++, objc-gc" che dite è il caso di abilitarne almeno qualcuna? Globalmente o in package.use? 

 io uso fortran multilib nls nptl openmp. n32 ed n64 servono solo su mips, gcj serve se vuoi il compilatore java di gcc e le varie objc servono se vuoi il supporto a objective c/c++

----------

## johnnystuff

ok stasera aggiorno ma trattandosi di gcc ho preferito chiedere  :Razz: 

tra l'altro essendo sempre gcc-4.x.x non c'è motivo di ricompilare system vero?

per le flag per il supporto a c++ sinceramente non ho idea di quanto ne ho bisogno. sicuramente non programmo in c++ ma magari qualcosa in c++ nel portage ci sarà. O no?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

gcj ti serve per alcuni pacchetti java (e si attende sempre il momento in cui si potrà scegliere quindi la preferierei globale) ma ha qualche problemino di compilazione (forse erano questi i problemi java), raddoppia il tempo e richiede un sacco di spazio in più.

Vedi che objective c/c++ non c'entra nulla con il supporto a c++ propriamente detto. E pare che ci siano dei problemini anche su questo, come per java ma questo lo puoi tranquillamente togliere, non serve a nulla normalmente.

Se non usi gcj puoi anche levarti dai piedi (e non in globale ovvaimente) la dipendenza alle gtk, serve solo a complicare la vita.

----------

## devilheart

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> tra l'altro essendo sempre gcc-4.x.x non c'è motivo di ricompilare system vero?

 no. al massimo dai un revdep-rebuild

 *Quote:*   

> per le flag per il supporto a c++ sinceramente non ho idea di quanto ne ho bisogno. sicuramente non programmo in c++ ma magari qualcosa in c++ nel portage ci sarà. O no?  

 c++ e objective c++ sono cose diverse

----------

## ago

ricordati di "swichare" con: 

```
gcc-config
```

  :Wink: 

P.S. anche un env-update non dovrebbe fare male

----------

## johnnystuff

ok tutto a posto grazie a tutti

----------

## .:deadhead:.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gcc-upgrading.xml

----------

## ago

ricordati di mettere il tag Risolto  :Wink: 

----------

